# Review of the Porter Cable 8" Grinder



## ebenewwork

I have the exact same one except this is branded Magnunm. It works perfectly with a Oneway Wolverine jig. The clearance is about 1/16" but it works. Pretty good grinder, well balanced, silent and powerful


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Thank you for this review. I've looked at this model but haven't pulled the plug yet due to inconsistent reviews. I'll be interested in seeing what other LJs have to say.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Thank you for this review. I've looked at this model but haven't pulled the plug yet due to inconsistent reviews. I'll be interested in seeing what other LJs have to say.


----------



## Tennessee

I have owned one of these for years, and the variable speed is the secret on this unit. I used it just this weekend for some sharpening, and with it at the lowest speed, it does very well. Quiet and balanced, I love it.


----------



## Rxmpo

I had this unit. Used it a few times but then I found an 8" slow speed grinder with a full Oneway Wolverine set for less than I paid for this one on CL and bought that one. Sold this one, but not because it was a poor product. Actually it was quite good. SOLID and HEAVY for a grinder. Ran very strong and I would never have sold it if not for the other deal.

Wheels are a bit too coarse though and I found only negative reviews in replacement wheels. Can't say b/c never tried. Plus an additional expense to replace.

I would recommend it for aggressive grinding though…


----------



## DesignMake

Just bought the PC grinder and I notice more vibration at the lowest speed than higher. It actually hums nicely at the higher speed. Is this a concern or am I being overly picky? There's no dancing or movement.

Second question: I followed the fine woodworking fix for reducing the wheel runout. They described rotating the flanges relative to each other (I'm assuming this would balance out any discrepancies between the flanges). The hole in the flanges was larger than the arbor and seemed to affect the runout. i still have not found the best way to gain alignment. Any suggestions?


----------

